# Just bought something embarrassing from a really attractive girl



## dillybutts mcgeezax (Aug 20, 2010)

So I was at Shopper's Drug Mart a few minutes ago to pick up something of an embarrassing nature. When I entered the store, I was scoping out the cashiers to see if there were any older people that I could go to, because I always feel embarrassed when I buy things of this nature from younger people. There was only one guy at the time, and I was sorta' thinking, "damn", but it was only for a split second and I didn't give it another thought after that. I would've preferred going to an older person, but he was a guy around my age, so I figured he'd understand at least lol.

So when I went to check out, a really attractive girl around my age came out of the office, looked at me, and started to walk towards me. At that point, I was thinking, "No no, go back in the office!!" lol, but I knew she was going to ring me through another cash... which of course she did. So at that point, I was really thinking, "damnit!", but like the first time, it was only for a split second and I didn't give it another thought! If this was me a year ago, I definitely would've had a mini freak-out. I probably would've went red in the face too. But I didn't . I felt pretty confident actually, and I spoke to her in a very assured tone of voice. I mean, why should I be ashamed of this? I did look away in slight embarrassment, but I think any guy in my position would've felt slightly embarrassed, so I don't think that was the anxiety working.

This probably sounds silly, but it's the small steps that matter, right?


----------



## PinkPowerRanger (Aug 21, 2010)

Yes. Yes, you did.


----------



## VIncymon (Apr 16, 2009)

Good for you.

That is a step in the right direction


----------



## dillybutts mcgeezax (Aug 20, 2010)

PinkPowerRanger said:


> Yes. Yes, you did.


I have no shame!


----------



## P312 (Apr 17, 2010)

Good job!


----------



## woot (Aug 7, 2009)

Any clue as to what this product was for? This is too tempting not to ask


----------



## kenny87 (Feb 22, 2009)

guess we will never know what it is now.


----------



## Paragon (Apr 13, 2010)

lol grats, whatever it was.


----------



## kingfoxy (Oct 18, 2009)

i really wonder what he bought:con


----------



## Paragon (Apr 13, 2010)

Stilla said:


> That's something that I certainly would be proud of as well! : D


I'd be going straight through self checkout lol.


----------



## jessckuh (Jul 27, 2010)

dude are you tryna get banned!? :rofl 



anyways...
Hmm...does this thing relate to the thing a girl would get embarrassed by if she went through a guys check out??


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

That's great! I have yet to do that. I was going to try and buy a self-help book once. (embarassing for me) I didn't get to test myself though, because they didn't have the book. Darn it! I probably should have asked if they could order it. :afr Anyway, I envy you. Way to go!

*I'm not going to ask what you bought. :sus :b


----------



## mismac (Oct 27, 2005)

Good job! 

I once bought lube (for youknow) and latex gloves (to do dishes!) at Shoppers...I wonder what the cashier thought when he rang them up, lol


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

mismac said:


> Good job!
> 
> I once bought lube (for youknow) and latex gloves (to do dishes!) at Shoppers...I wonder what the cashier thought when he rang them up, lol


Ha ha. Both together, huh? Awe man, it's too late to think up a midly amusing answer.  You've got guts Mismac! Right on!


----------



## mysterioussoul (Jul 17, 2010)

congrats. i always try to go to the older cashiers at stores as well. i don't know why but whenever i buy women hygiene products and i have to go to a young and usually female cashier i always feel sort of embarrassed. i shouldn't since i'm a woman and it's normal but i still do.


----------

